# Mounting Triton to table plate



## D Burbank (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm mounting a Triton 2 1/4 to a new table plate. Ace tells me the screws that hold the original plate to the router are 6mm x 125 thread. I need screws that will fit in a tapered hole in the plate in the diameter and course thread. I only see 6mm x 100. I see thread 125 in the 8 mm but not in the 6mm. Help

Thanks 

David


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, David


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

D Burbank said:


> I'm mounting a Triton 2 1/4 to a new table plate. Ace tells me the screws that hold the original plate to the router are 6mm x 125 thread. I need screws that will fit in a tapered hole in the plate in the diameter and course thread. I only see 6mm x 100. I see thread 125 in the 8 mm but not in the 6mm. Help
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


Hi David - Welcome to the forum
Is that the MOF001? 
I found a manual here:
Triton Woodworking - Spare Parts, Manuals & Specifications

The parts explode isn't very clear but from the description, items 106, 121 and 123 are base plate screws and all are 1/4-20 x varying lengths depending on whether they are used with the chip deflector. Try checking your owners manual for a parts explode.


----------



## D Burbank (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info.
I did buy some 1/4 - 20 screws when I was at Ace the other day. I believe they will work fine.


----------

